# Winter Wonk Weather for Weanies - don't miss the conference



## billski (Sep 3, 2015)

[FONT=helvetica,arial][SIZE=-1]*Southern New England Weather Conference
Saturday October 24, 2015,  $89*[/SIZE][/FONT]
*Your registration fee includes the cost of a continental breakfast and lunch.
*
http://www.sneweatherconf.org/
Sponsored by So. New England NOAA
You get to meet many of the media wonks you want to bash
Be the first one on your block to disseminate misinformation and BS!


 A Perspective on the Accuracy   of Meteorologists

WINTER BLITZ   2015 - NWS Overview


WINTER BLITZ   2015 - Broadcast Meteorologist Perspective
Snowmaggedon, But No Wave-o-Saurus

 Winter Outlook for 2015-2016


wonks from
National Weather Service-Taunton, MA
AccuWeather, Inc. - State   College, PA
WCNC-TV -  Charlotte, NC
National Severe Storms Laboratory
WCVB-TV 5 Boston, MA
The Weather Company / WSI -  Andover, MA


----------



## yeggous (Sep 3, 2015)

billski said:


> [FONT=helvetica,arial][SIZE=-1]*Southern New England Weather Conference
> Saturday October 24, 2015,  $89*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> *Your registration fee includes the cost of a continental breakfast and lunch.
> *
> ...



I've attended before and am thinking about it this year. It's a nice way for me to catch up with colleagues that I have not seen since college. The talks are largely targeted at the general public. Teachers can get continuing education credits for attendance so that is a major target market.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2015)

Aha!  I'v outted yeggous!   A professional weather weanie!   :razz:


----------



## yeggous (Sep 4, 2015)

billski said:


> Aha!  I'v outted yeggous!   A professional weather weanie!   :razz:



Yes, it is true. I am a professional meteorologist. I try to keep my head low in the weather threads.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, it is true. I am a professional meteorologist. I try to keep my head low in the weather threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I vote we make you the moderator for the weather forum.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 7, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I vote we make you the moderator for the weather forum.



How interested would people be in a New England skiing-related weather blog? Where do people get this kind of information today?

If there is a sufficient information vacuum I could be convinced to give it a try for shits and giggles. I'd likely need some web development help or pointers getting started with the graphic design of the front end.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 7, 2015)

yeggous said:


> How interested would people be in a New England skiing-related weather blog? Where do people get this kind of information today?
> 
> If there is a sufficient information vacuum I could be convinced to give it a try for shits and giggles. I'd likely need some web development help or pointers getting started with the graphic design of the front end.



Not so fast. The primary value of this sub-forum is that the amatuer misinformation and blather does a great job of sending people in the wrong direction or keeping them home.  Your expertise could destroy that.


----------



## dlague (Sep 8, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Not so fast. The primary value of this sub-forum is that the amatuer misinformation and blather does a great job of sending people in the wrong direction or keeping them home.  Your expertise could destroy that.



We missed that sarcasm!


----------



## yeggous (Sep 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> We missed that sarcasm!



I saw his point. This is just a toy idea. To make this work I'd need graphic design skills which I am sorely lacking. I could definitely handling the server administration and software engineering. We development seems to bridge that grey area between graphic design and software.

I poked around a bit with the idea. It seems very straightforward to deploy a Wordpress site via AWS. The complications arise in customizing that site, and figuring out how to monetize it to a point where it at least breaks even. I'm not looking to spend money supporting the infrastructure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2015)

Winter ncold coming soon I hear with my imagine b y John Lennon classic, !!!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I saw his point. This is just a toy idea. To make this work I'd need graphic design skills which I am sorely lacking. I could definitely handling the server administration and software engineering. We development seems to bridge that grey area between graphic design and software.
> 
> I poked around a bit with the idea. It seems very straightforward to deploy a Wordpress site via AWS. The complications arise in customizing that site, and figuring out how to monetize it to a point where it at least breaks even. I'm not looking to spend money supporting the infrastructure.


There are a couple of web sites which would be good templates to follow.
I used snowforecast.com until they lost their east coast amateur Met. who was excellent.
Now I use snow-forecast.com, (note they hyphen) which I actually pay  short money for a subscription.  For a UK-based service they have been doing a damned good job over the past two years I've used them.  I really like the elevation base/mid/summit forecast/actuals  No idea how they do it, perhaps by extrapolation, but it works whatever it is. With elevation correlated against the actual mountain profile, it works well.


----------

